# Work with subclass 300 visa



## jessicam (Jan 17, 2013)

Im wondering if I can find work once my prospective spouse visa is approved. Any idea?


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

jessicam said:


> Im wondering if I can find work once my prospective spouse visa is approved. Any idea?


Hi jessicam, 300 visa holders are allowed to work. The challenge is finding one.


----------

